# Router plunge switch



## reggyboy (30 Aug 2013)

This may sound a stupid question but how do people get around the switches on a plunge switch when incorporating them into a router table.Is it just a case of taping them in the "on" mode and using third party switch for on/off ?In my case a Bosch i have two switches that have to be depressed.
Thanks.


----------



## marcros (30 Aug 2013)

cable tie or a velcro band, depending on whether it is going to be permanently in the table or sometimes used handheld..


----------



## Glynne (30 Aug 2013)

I have a Bosch GOF 900 and as Marcros says, a couple of plastic cable ties works fine.
A bit fiddly to get them on sufficiently tight for the router to work but then no rpblem.


----------



## ChrisR (30 Aug 2013)

As said above, cable tie the switch, but ensure you then feed the router supply through a (no volt release) NVR switch, with an accessible easy to operate stop button.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## mseries (30 Aug 2013)

My Elu has a normal latching switch so no problem for me to get round


----------



## Tim_H (31 Aug 2013)

Same with my Draper Expert, which I like very much. 

I did the cable tie on an Erbauer router I originally mounted under the table but I was never very happy with not having a proper switch and swopped it over a few months ago.


----------



## reggyboy (31 Aug 2013)

Thanks fellas for the info, I thought it might be as simple as that but was wondering if i was missing something.Thanks Chris R for the tip about the NVR switch.


----------

